# JKD/Shaolin Kempo (Southern IN - Louisville, KY) OR Kung Fu... Just looking for direction



## mryddin (Nov 20, 2007)

I have some questions... First the important one.. I had back surgery in 2000... was a bulging disk... I have some back trouble from time to time but for the most part I seem 
fine (out of shape) but fine. I play ball, hike, scuba ect... Do you guys think I will be ok with MA?

next, I studied Tang Soo Do student in Oswego New York from age 15 - 18 with prior ymca self defense class.... I am now 36 and missing some of the things from my past I did 
not have the chance to keep up with... I have been a long time fan of Bruce Lee and wanted to find the time one day to study his JKD... and I hope that day is near... Only 
problem is I do not seem to be near anyone that can professionally teach it... So I have to ask do you guys know of one that I have not located that is close... with work and 
kids I can&#8217;t make the long trips so local is my drawback. 

or, if there are no local JKD instructors then my next style of interest would be traditional Kung Fu like animal styles or the mix like with Shaolin Kempo... any help on 
highly credited dojo's in my area for those?

last of all... it&#8217;s really been a while, I at one time loved being involved and miss that in my life... however I am afraid that what I remember as an 18 year old may be 
drastically different from what a 36 year old can do... from what you more experienced guys have seen over the years would you say you only get better or would you say that 
the things you could do when you were younger you have had to avoid and focus on different things as you age (make any sense)? 

not sure if I can post links (new guy here) but I wanted to offer up a few I have found and would love your positive or negative thoughts... or if you know of one I don&#8217;t 
please post info....

Schools To check out... 

http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/shaolin_kempo_karate-Shaolin_Kempo.php 
3545 Springhurst Blvd.
Louisville, KY 40241
502-426-0333 
Shaolin Kempo Karate 
Gracie Jiu-Jitsu 
Filipino & Indonesian Martial (SIKAL) 
EBMAS Wing Tzun Kung Fu 

http://fullmoonmartialarts.com/wing-chun.html 
Full Moon Martial Arts
2920 Middle Road
Jeffersonville, IN 47130
1-812-288-9886
tashi@fmma.com 

Shotokan Karate 
Chung Do Kwan/Tae Kwon Do 
Mixed Martial Arts 
Wing Chun 

http://www.sdlouisville.com/aboutthe.htm 
6407 Preston Highway 
Suite 2 
Louisville, KY 40219 
(502) 969-8116 
Shaolin Chin Na 
Forms Training 
Classical Weapons Training 
Shaolin Animal Styles 

http://bluegrassmartialarts.com/ 
Bluegrass Martial Arts
2506 Plantside Drive
Louisville, KY 40299
(502) 499-4050 
email: drake@bluegrassmartialarts.com 
Shaolin Kempo 
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu 

http://www.gokempo.com/ 
ST. Matthews Martial Arts 
4160 Westport Road Suite B&D 
Louisville, KY 40207 
(502) 899-5506 
email: jlrkempo@bellsouth.com 
Wing Chun Kung Fu 
Eskrima Kali


----------



## KenG (Nov 20, 2007)

i have 2 bulged disc's currently and the doc told me that he didnt reccomend surgery... and i dont have no problems doing martial arts... some lower back pain in the morning on occasion but liveable...


----------



## kosho (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net...olin_Kempo.php 
3545 Springhurst Blvd.
Louisville, KY 40241
502-426-0333 
Shaolin Kempo Karate 
Gracie Jiu-Jitsu 
Filipino & Indonesian Martial (SIKAL) 
EBMAS Wing Tzun Kung Fu 


I have know Allan M for about 7 years now. I have been working with him in BJJ/GJJ. He is a GREAT Instructor  and a well rounded Martial Artist.
His skill level is really high in SKK  and also in GJJ.
If you are looking for a Dojo in that area. I would go and join his dojo.

Kosho
www.shaolinkempotraining.com


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd check out Kosho's recommendation. They teach EBMAS Wing Tsun there, which also incorporates Escrima. So if you are looking for JKD but can't find a local instructor that would probably be the next closest to what you are looking for.


----------



## almost a ghost (Nov 21, 2007)

The instructor of http://www.louisvillewingchun.com/ posts in the Wing Chun forum. Another alternative to JKD.


----------



## mryddin (Nov 21, 2007)

Just got in... I have been looking at http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net it looks like a nice dojo... I also noticed the have a student that has a black belt in JKD. I am also interested in the Shaolin Kung Fu/Kempo... I think the animal styles are really interesting. From what I have researched I think I am interested in these..

JKD (EBMAS Wing Tzun Kung Fu) looks pretty darn close... (agn have no exp here)

Shaolin Kung Fu (I really like the traditional style and power you see in this form, the history is also really interesting)

Shaolin Kempo (this seems effective as a ma form and yet still has animal kung fu mix) 

I am trying to learn more about these in order to figure out what one is for me. one thing I like about the Louisville martial arts dojo is that he has basically 2 of the art forms I am interested and I would get a touch of animal kung fu from the SK.

Still looking and watching YouTube video to see what I think. Any thoughts or help? I know I will never find Shaolin Kung Fu in my area (at least not from proper instruction) or at least I wouldnt think so.

Thank you guys for taking the time to help me...

Mike


----------



## mryddin (Nov 21, 2007)

follow up:

I have found a smaller school in Louisville that teaches Hung Gar I am thinking of looking into his class to see how I feel about that, his info below:
http://www.allabouttheart.com/index.htm

I guess he is highly recommended for Kung FU.... Only other traditional school is Shaolin DO school and from what I understand for some reason no one gives them a good review...
http://www.sdlouisville.com/
thing is from reading the threads on there forums I really like the process they use and the traditional feel it displays... however if a lot of people say its a bad idea... then I got to do the math I guess.

and still a strong possible choice that can offer me close to JKD and some kali would be:
http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/index.php
this place looks more official, more businesslike (bigger school) that has a lot to offer as well... but no old school traditions...

I will visit all 3 and try to decide but thoughts are welcome and I could use constructive ideas as well... I think the Hung Gar has most of what I am looking for... I am one who can become wrapped up in the tradition as well as the art.

Please offer any advice or thoughts... and if you know of the instructors please offer info.

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 25, 2007)

mryddin said:


> http://bluegrassmartialarts.com/
> Bluegrass Martial Arts
> 2506 Plantside Drive
> Louisville, KY 40299
> ...


 
This is where I study. It is a great dojo and has a great family atmosphere. Call and talk to the instructor he is a great guy. 

B


----------



## mryddin (Nov 25, 2007)

man I am so mixed up right now I am not sure what I will end up doing... I really wanted to train in JKD with an official instructor.. but that just will not happen unless  want to travel... I like the kempo style but am not sure... I also would like some Kung FU exposure... I saw that Mike Marshall looks to be a pretty good instructor in Hung Gar but I have no idea of what his class is like... and there is shaolin do.. however it looks like a lot of people seem to say bad things about them??? I don&#8217;t understand that.

I may just visit a few schools and then just make a commitment on what I thought best...

so far - same as above-:

I have found a school in Louisville that teaches Hung Gar I am thinking of looking into his class to see how I feel about that, his info below:
http://www.allabouttheart.com/index.htm

I guess he is highly recommended for Kung FU.... 

Only other traditional school is Shaolin DO school and from what I understand for some reason no one gives them a good review...
http://www.sdlouisville.com/
thing is from reading the threads on their forums I really like the process they use and the traditional feel it displays... however if a lot of people say it&#8217;s a bad idea... then I got to do the math I guess.

A strong possible choice that can offer me close to JKD and some kali would be:
http://www.louisvillemartialarts.net/index.php
this place looks more official, more businesslike (bigger school) that has a lot to offer as well... but no old school traditions...

I will look a bit deeper into your dojo as well....

This is all giving me a headache...


Why didnt you go to the hung gar place? I saw you were looking into it?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 25, 2007)

mryddin said:


> Why didnt you go to the hung gar place? I saw you were looking into it?


 
The place I am currently at was closer to where I lived at the time so I decided to go there. I may go to the Hung Gar school one day and train but I like where I am now.

B


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2007)

mryddin said:


> This is all giving me a headache...



Make a few visits. You'll know what's right for you soon enough.


----------



## mryddin (Nov 25, 2007)

thnx guys.... I hope to visit for observation to all 3 schools this week... I will post back any thoughts or questions.... I guess it will all come togeather?

hey KempoGuy06 did you ever visit the hung gar place? It looks to be out preston past the value city (5 min past commerce crossing area)...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 25, 2007)

mryddin said:


> thnx guys.... I hope to visit for observation to all 3 schools this week... I will post back any thoughts or questions.... I guess it will all come togeather?
> 
> hey KempoGuy06 did you ever visit the hung gar place? It looks to be out preston past the value city (5 min past commerce crossing area)...


Im not familiar with that area but from mapquest it looks simple enough to get to, right of Old Preston about 2.5miles from the Gene Snyder

B


----------



## mryddin (Nov 25, 2007)

yup... That is what I was able to figure out as well... I am going to stop in there tomorrow or the next day to talk to them... I will post back my thoughts....


----------



## Mantismaster (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello MRYDD

Find out first what can you do without causing pain to yourself. You said you had buldging disks, you need to find out if you have any pain during the 4 planes of motion, if you do then you need to correct that before starting any type of martial arts training. 

Second, JKD is not a style per se, it's a concept of thought transmitted through fighting or expressed through fighting, how ever you want to call it. If Bruce Lee were alive none of these JKD schools would be open. 

Third if you find an instructor with strong fighting background, he will be able to offer you what the JKD people do. I have trained intensively with the JKD people, but it is not what I teach, I'm a 7-Star Mantis instructor. When I teach my fighting class I use the concepts of JKD in my mantis, but it's all mantis. 

Fourth, SHAOLIN is not a style, it's the name of the Temple, the complete name is "Shao Lin Tzu" meaning "Small Temple in the Forrest". Why people like to call their style Shaolin Do (Way of Shaolin) beats me. Only the style that generated from Shaolin use the name Shaolin, but if your style doesn't come from Shaolin and it doesn't have anything that resembles Shaolin moves, then it's not Shaolin. For example my style is Northern Shaolin Seven Star Mantis Kung Fu, my style is descendent of the Shaolin Temple our founder "Wong Long" was a Shaolin Monk. 

If you are considering to take up Hung Gar which is a great style, find out what the instructors lineage is. In Kung Fu the family tree is very important, the closer to the family tree the better the material you will get. Why better? because that instructor has been chosen by his teacher to be "successor or closed-door disciple" of the system. 
Only these people can add their name to the true family tree. 

It seems that only here in the USA people get a BB and feel like that qualifies them to teach. In China you can only teach your style if you were chosen by your Sifu (teacher), otherwise you're just a proficient BB. I hope this helps and good luck in your journey.

Peace
Mantismaster


----------



## mryddin (Nov 26, 2007)

I am not sure what I will do... I think if they allow me to try out the class for free I will and that will tell me if I can do it as well if I wil llike the form. The Hung Gar Instructor also teaches Southern Mantis his profile below:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Kentucky School of Chinese Kung Fu* [/FONT]

*Mike Marshall*


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Martial Arts*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-42 years of Martial Arts training.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
-20 Years as a Sifu - Kung Fu instructor.
-Studied under Grand Master Bucksam Kong in Hung Gar Kung Fu.
-Studied under Grand Master Kam Yuen in Praying Mantis Kung Fu and T'ai Chi Ch'uan.
-Studied with Sifu Donald Hamby in Hung Gar Kung Fu.
-Trained in 18 classical Kung Fu weapons.
-Expert in Chi Kung breathing techniques, massage and energy techniques.
-Seen on the 2000/2002/2003 WHAS Crusade for Children bending a 6 foot ½ inch rebar with the soft part of his neck.
-Current Sifu and owner of Marshall's Hung Fist Boxing school of Kung Fu.
-Seen on the Good Morning Kentuckiana TV show 2001, 2002
-Seen on the "Ripley's Believe It or Not" TV show with Sifu Donald Hamby.
-Can bend a 6 foot long, ½ inch thick rebar in the soft portion of his throat.
-Conducted hundreds of Kung Fu demonstrations nation wide for over a 13-year period.
-Has demonstrated martial arts techniques in six David Carradine (of the TV series Kung Fu) workout videos.
-Has been seen on "Hard Copy" and "Entertainment Tonight" during a David Carradine biography.
-Co-Author and technical advisor for the book "101 Self Defense Techniques of Kung Fu: From Basic to Advanced".
-Technical advisor of a "shaolin Strength Training" video.
-Bestowed the title of "Master" from Praying Mantis Grand Master Kam Yuen.
-Trained the 1998 West Virginia Kickboxing Champion.
-Trained the 1996-1997 Toughest Woman in North Central West Virginia.
-Has written articles for "Inside Kung Fu" magazine and has appeared in the magazine numerous time.
-Organized and performed for charity fund raisers for "Toys for Tots".
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Professional Skills\Project Management*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-Defensive Driving 
-CPR/First Aid
-Provided security for the 1994 Miss America "Kimberly Aikins" on her visit to West Virginia.
-Provided security and performed at David Carradine's wedding in 1998.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Military Skills and History*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-United States Marine Corp
-United States Army Reserves (Currently)
-Primary Marksman Instructor
-CPR/First Aid Instructor
-Biological and Chemical Warfare Instructor
-Seven awards as "Expert" in rifles.
-Six awards as "Expert" in pistols.
-Trained 500+ men and woman in marksmanship improving accuracy rate by 75%.
-Responsible for "Training the Trainer" for additional battalions in combat/survival training.
-Proficient at crowd control and security.
[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I like the tradition behind the Kung Fu class however the louisvillemartialarts.net palce has a lot to affer as well... and I think I can get enought out of it to follow JKD if that is what I choose to do.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Any thoughts...
[/FONT]


----------



## mryddin (Nov 26, 2007)

louisville martial arts:
((( Info below taken from there site )))

*Karate, Kung-fu, Jiu-Jitsu, Weapons Training in Louisville, KY*

If you are looking for a great martial arts school in the Louisville, Kentucky area then look no further than Louisville Martial Arts Academy. We offer fun and exciting classes for ages five and up in a safe family-oriented atmosphere. Whether you are looking for Karate, Kung-Fu, Jiu-Jitsu, or weapons training, we have a great curricullum to accomodate your schedule and needs. We would like to invite you to come in and experience our martial arts program for yourself. You will get in shape, relieve stress, become more focused and energetic, gain confidence, and learn to continually improve yourself. 





We realize that there are many choices available to you and your family. You should choose wisely. Beware of the programs that offer a black belt in two years and promote everyone to black belt whether they deserve it or not. This approach only provides students with a false sense of security and produces "paper tigers." At Louisville Martial Arts Academy we offer a superior and ethical program that teaches the concepts and principles of Real Self Defense.
One of the things that separates our academy from our competion is our Complete Self Defense Philosophy. If you or your child must defend yourselves then it is important to understand the different ranges of an encounter. There is weapons range (where someone is trying to club or stab you), striking range (which deals with punching, blocking, trapping and kicking), and grappling range (where someone grabs you, or if the fight goes to the ground). 
The Complete Self Defense Philosophy 
The Complete Self Defense Philosophy at Louisville Martial Arts Academy addresses all areas of a real situation: striking, grappling, and weapons. This concept embraces the idea of cross training. You will have the opportunity to study three different martial arts. Each style offers a different type of workout from the other and will make you a more well-rounded martial artist. Each art deals with the different ranges of a self defense situation - Striking, Grappling and Weapons.





 Striking You will learn one of the most effective striking arts in the world ... Shaolin Kempo Karate. Shaolin Kempo Karate combines the best techniques of Kempo Karate, Shaolin Kung Fu and Jiu-Jitsu. You will learn to move with speed, power and grace to effectively defeat your attacker even if he is much larger than you. To learn more about Shaolin Kempo Karate and the benefits of martial arts training, please visit our Shaolin Kempo page.






 Grappling You will learn a sophisticated and proven ground fighting art ... Gracie Jiu-Jitsu. You will learn the techniques that will allow you to use your opponent's energy against them and render them helpless without even throwing a punch. Since most fights end up on the ground you will discover amazingly simple techniques which will allow you to disable your attacker using submission holds no matter what your size is. To learn more about our Gracie Jiu-Jitsu program, please visit our Gracie Jiu-Jitsu page





 Weapons Training You will learn a complete and proven weapons system ... Sikal. You will learn intimate weapons knowledge and self defense from the arts of Filipino Kali and Indonesian Pentjak Silat. You will learn how to use weapons and how to disarm attackers whether you are armed or unarmed. This art will teach you to use everyday items to defend yourself. To find out more about our Sikal program, please visit our Sikal page.


----------



## Mantismaster (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Again MRYDDIN

I didn't get a reply from the replied I sent you, but thats ok.  First of all anyone can post all the credentials they want, that still doesn't make you a great teacher.  What you should be looking for is this:

The instructor might be able to walk on the ceiling, but can he teach his students to do the same.  Don't judge an instructor for all the credentials he has, but judge him by what he has produced in students, are they as good as the instructor?.  

More often then none most people chose a school based on the instructors credential.  Jeez there's Doctors that have great credential and they still suck and kill patients, yet they had great credentials.  Credential are good but it doesn't make the teacher, the teacher makes the teacher.  

The only way to secure your legacy is by leaving behind after you are gone great instructors.  Not for nothing but using David Carridine as a referrence to his martial arts training is not impressive.  I as a mantis stylist have to say that Mr. Carradine is a poor example of what mantis is. 

If I had never taken martial arts before and saw Mr. Carradine perform mantis I would not want to do that style at all.  You need to look for Warrior martial artist, who are true to their art. I have a saying "I respect the master behind his art" it doesn't matter what art, if he can back it up then you need to respect it.  That's what you should be looking for and you will be happy in finding such a school.  

Please forgive me if i come on a little to strong, but some of the stuff I read in this forum make me cringe, because of lack of knowledge from people and the way people are easily impressed by what they read.  Sometimes we have to be careful of what people put in their credentials, i.e a "Maintanance Engineer" is nothing but a "porter", just a fancier title.

Peace
Mantismaster


----------



## mryddin (Nov 27, 2007)

well put and I understand your point.... The quest starts today... I will post back what I find and think.... You have been a great help...


----------



## kosho (Nov 28, 2007)

Allan Manganello  is a great teacher. He will help you become the best that you can become. I would go in and talk with him and his team of instructors.

Kosho


----------



## pesilat (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm a little biased since I'm an instructor at Louisville Martial Arts Academy but it really is a good school with a great group of people there.

I teach the Sikal program there and wouldn't be teaching there if I didn't have an immense amount of respect for all the other instructors there. It's a very "family" type atmosphere. We have 5 different systems taught there and about 10 instructors who teach regularly (along with senior students who sometimes teach classes). I've been involved with the school for about 3 years and have seen very little friction among any of the instructors (it'd be virtually impossible for there to be none, eh) ... and what little I have seen was resolved quickly to everyone's satisfaction (and the friction originated purely in a lack of training space ... we're moving to a new location on May 4 and we'll have a lot more space).

3 or so years ago I was teaching in my garage. I had several students and was quite content (I had previously rented my own commercial space but the overhead killed me because I'm a much better instructor than business man). Anyway, one of the BJJ instructors from LMAA, Scott Smith, came to train in privates with me. After a couple of months he said, "You know, we're trying to diversify a bit. We've currently got Shaolin Kempo Karate and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu going. I think you'd be a great fit and I know there are some people at the school who'd be interested in what you do." I met with the school owners and decided to give it a try. It's 3 years later now and I am very pleased with my decision.

I don't know exactly what you're looking for but we do offer a variety of choices and, at least in my experience, the atmosphere of the school in general is top notch and the instructors are each very skilled in their particular disciplines.

Mike


----------

